# Quirinale: la destra pronta a votare la Casellati



## admin (27 Gennaio 2022)

Vespa alle anticipazioni di Porta a Porta: "Notizia di pochi minuti fa, nel vertice di centrodestra si è deciso di votare per la Casellati" venerdì 28 gennaio 2022.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vespa alle anticipazioni di Porta a Porta: "Notizia di pochi minuti fa, nel vertice di centrodestra si è deciso di votare per la Casellati" venerdì 28 gennaio 2022.



Non credo che ce la farà.
@__king george__ ti rispondo in questo topic dato che l'altro è chiuso. 
Il diritto costituzionale lo conosco.
Forse ti sfugge che il Governo Draghi di fatto esiste perché lo ha voluto Mattarella. 
Il Presidente della Repubblica non ha poteri esecutivi ma ha un peso politico che sposta tutti gli equilibri.


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2022)

la Casellati e' il trash assoluto. E' nel Senato da quasi 30 anni (trenta), eletta con FI fin dal primo governo berlusconi. Gode enormemente nel ricoprire una carica di prestigio come quella di presidente del senato, e' attentissima al protocollo e nei picchetti d'onore le sembra quasi di volare. Da quando c'e' il covid, ha usato oltre 120 volte l'aereo di stato per far su e giu tra roma e venezia, non sia mai prendesse un treno. Speriamo sia solo un bluff domani, anche se sinceramente le alternative non sono molto migliori, a meno che Cassese sia un'ipotesi piu' seria


----------



## Andris (28 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non credo che ce la farà.


Italia viva non sembrava così contro l'altro giorno, a quel punto ne servirebbero appena una decina in più

comunque penso che il centro-destra possa produrre qualcosa di meglio, specie dopo oggi che si è visto come pd e m5s non controllino i propri eletti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Questi giornalisti demogorgoni hanno un solo mantra, ad ogni trasmissione... Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi giornalisti demogorgoni hanno un solo mantra, ad ogni trasmissione... Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella



I delinquenti di LaSetta in particolare


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Italia viva non sembrava così contro l'altro giorno, a quel punto ne servirebbero appena una decina in più
> 
> comunque penso che il centro-destra possa produrre qualcosa di meglio, specie dopo oggi che si è visto come pd e m5s non controllino i propri eletti



Cassese sarebbe ottimo ma è oggettivamente troppo avanti con gli anni.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi giornalisti demogorgoni hanno un solo mantra, ad ogni trasmissione... Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella



Certo, però diciamo pure che sono aiutati da "politici" che ci stanno mettendo una settimana per scegliere un presidente : una delle più grandi buffonate della storia italiana.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

La casellati è un candidato ridicolo, spero non sia vero


----------



## Andris (28 Gennaio 2022)

il vicesegretario del Pd Provenzano ha twittato lo stesso post di Letta nipote dell'altro giorno, cioè che proporre la seconda carica dello Stao farebbe cadere il governo oltre al rifiuto di voto del loro partito

dico io, non scegliete cariche dello stato così togliete l'alibi e poi o votano pure loro oppure senza di loro
non servono tutti i partiti per arrivare a 505


----------



## Stex (28 Gennaio 2022)

ma sono l'unico a volere silvio presidente?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma sono l'unico a volere silvio presidente?


No


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Un presidente con la bandana che spettacolo


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Oggi forse si andrà alla Conta...vediamo che succede


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma sono l'unico a volere silvio presidente?


Non per tanto un annetto o due via tutte le restrizioni fighe a valanga e si riparte alla grande


----------



## Giofa (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi giornalisti demogorgoni hanno un solo mantra, ad ogni trasmissione... Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella


Bè ma anche fosse così qui non c'è da convincere il popolo ma a decidere sono i 1009 grandi elettori. Se si pensa che si facciano influenzare da Mentana bè allora non siamo esattamente in buone mani.
Temo che senza un accordo, e la vedo dura anche perchè questi purtroppo non pensano al bene del paese ma solo al loro, si cadrà su uno di quei due semplicemente per non decidere


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Seriamente, qualcuno mi potrebbe dire perché Salvini dovrebbe eleggere il nuovo pdr con la maggioranza di governo(che durerà 1 anno e poi in campagna elettorale si insulteranno a vicenda) e non con fdi, con cui potrebbe governare nell intera prossima legislatura?


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Centrodestra al 99% voterà la Casellati*


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Centrosinistra sta decidendo se astenersi o uscire dall'aula o contrapporre un proprio nome*
Nei primi due casi significherebbe che molti dei loro parlamentari nel segreto dell'urna potrebbero votare col centrodestra


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> *Centrodestra al 99% voterà la Casellati*


bene hanno deciso di tirare fuori le palle!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini ha chiesto immediata riunione con Letta, Conte, Speranza e Renzi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini ha chiesto riunione con Letta, Conte, Speranza e Renzi.*



Attenzione, è tutto un teatro.
Bruciano la Casellati per votare poi tutti Mattarella.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione, è tutto un teatro.
> Bruciano la Casellati per votare poi tutti Mattarella.


Uno squallido teatrino


----------



## IDRIVE (28 Gennaio 2022)

Quindi in caso di elezione ci saranno i comunicati della Boldrini e di tutte le femministe radical-chic che esprimono le proprie felicitazioni per la prima donna Presidente (magari PresidentA) della Repubblica? Ah, no? Sembra difficile? E perchè?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Fatto (giornale di Conte). "I 5S decideranno all'ultimo minuto, e potrebbero votare secondo coscienza."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto (giornale di Conte). "I 5S decideranno all'ultimo minuto, e potrebbero votare secondo coscienza."*



Attenzione anche qui, per motivi opposti.

Tra i contiani ci sono i franchi tiratori su cui punta il centrodestra.
Se danno indicazione di votare secondo coscienza cambierebbe tutto e la Casellati potrebbe anche farcela, sebbene resti difficilissimo.


----------



## diavolo (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto (giornale di Conte). "I 5S decideranno all'ultimo minuto, e potrebbero votare secondo coscienza."*


Se avessero una coscienza non starebbero in quel partito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini ha chiesto immediata riunione con Letta, Conte, Speranza e Renzi.*



*Il PD non accoglie l'invito prima del voto.*


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se avessero una coscienza non starebbero in quel partito.


Ahahahahhahahaah esatto


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Italia Viva non parteciperà al voto di oggi*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Onestamente, la Casellati è il candidato meno divisivo. È presidente del senato, è donna, ed è stata votata dai grillini 4 anni fa. Il PD non si presenta, chissà perchè. Paura di franchi tiratori? È chiaro che è un candidato più forte di quello che sembra. Se ha fatto il "botto" il "fascista" Crosetto, potrebbe farlo anche la Casellati. Vedremo se basterà per il quorum.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, la Casellati è il candidato meno divisivo. È presidente del senato, è donna, ed è stata votata dai grillini 4 anni fa. Il PD non si presenta, chissà perchè. Paura di franchi tiratori? È chiaro che è un candidato più forte di quello che sembra. Se ha fatto il "botto" il "fascista" Crosetto, potrebbe farlo anche la Casellati. Vedremo se basterà per il quorum.


Secondo me non arriverà a 400 voti. Però una forzatura ci voleva


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Mattarella-bis è la sconfitta di tutti i partiti. È stato il presidente migliore, il più equo, ma un presidente della repubblica per 14 anni è un regno".*


----------



## Prealpi (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Mattarella-bis è la sconfitta di tutti i partiti. È stato il presidente migliore, il più equo, ma un presidente della repubblica per 14 anni è un regno".*


Cosa mi tocca leggere..meglio tacere


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Mattarella-bis è la sconfitta di tutti i partiti. È stato il presidente migliore, il più equo, ma un presidente della repubblica per 14 anni è un regno".*


Mattarella, uno dei presidenti più schierati di sempre, che usa "poteri costituzionali" per bloccare i ministri contrari alla sua visione politica ma che non dice una parola contro la discriminazione di milioni di cittadini, definito il migliore di sempre per editto giornalistico.

La stampa italiana è un organo di partito, se mai ci fosse il bisogno di ripeterlo


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me non arriverà a 400 voti. Però una forzatura ci voleva


Con questo ragionamento però, tanto vale ammettere che il centrodestra non potrà mai eleggersi un candidato da solo e rassegnarsi. Già molte testate dicono che prima o poi si arriverà a Casini o Draghi e questa è l'ultima chiamata. Anche Renzi ha detto che la Casellati è l'ultima chiamata, forse perché si sa che è l'unica che può avere qualche voto esterno in più visto il suo ruolo "superpartes".


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Mattarella-bis è la sconfitta di tutti i partiti. È stato il presidente migliore, il più equo, ma un presidente della repubblica per 14 anni è un regno".*


È stato talmente il miglioreh!1!1! Che ha lasciato un’Italia divisa tra vax e no vax, alla canna del gas, con la gente in fila alla Caritas, piccola e media impresa distrutta, e Costituzione stuprata. Ma ha statoh il miglioreh eh?!?


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con questo ragionamento però, tanto vale ammettere che il centrodestra non potrà mai eleggersi un candidato da solo e rassegnarsi. Già molte testate dicono che prima o poi si arriverà a Casini o Draghi e questa è l'ultima chiamata. Anche Renzi ha detto che la Casellati è l'ultima chiamata, forse perché si sa che è l'unica che può avere qualche voto esterno in più visto il suo ruolo "superpartes".


O al bis di Mattarella...magari a tempo


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Convinto di avere 80 voti in più, non sono dal M5S".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Convinto di avere 80 voti in più, non sono dal M5S".*


*Non solo**


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Oggi due votazioni. Centrodestra, in caso di non elezione di Casellati, potrebbe provare su Frattini, Cassese, Massolo o Pera.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Convinto di avere 80 voti in più, non sono dal M5S".*


Se però gliela impallinano abbia la decenza di levarsi dalle palle una volta per tutte che sono due anni e mezzo che fa solo danni.
Incompetente e inutile!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi giornalisti demogorgoni hanno un solo mantra, ad ogni trasmissione... Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella Draghi o Mattarella


considerati i nomi che girano sarebbe oro colato. Poi vabbè io ho una posizione che va contro il pensiero del 90% del forum, quindi non voglio impelagarmi in certi discorsi  .


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mattarella, uno dei presidenti più schierati di sempre, che usa "poteri costituzionali" *per bloccare i ministri contrari alla sua visione politica* ma che non dice una parola contro la discriminazione di milioni di cittadini, definito il migliore di sempre per editto giornalistico.
> 
> La stampa italiana è un organo di partito, se mai ci fosse il bisogno di ripeterlo


vivaddio, ci ha risparmiato miliardi di euro di interessi sul debito, per non dire di peggio.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se però gliela impallinano abbia la decenza di levarsi dalle palle una volta per tutte che sono due anni e mezzo che fa solo danni.
> Incompetente e inutile!


Guarda che lo sanno anche i muri che il vero leader della Lega è l'attuale ministro dello sviluppo economico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Convinto di avere 80 voti in più, non solo dal M5S".*



Questa affermazione è molto pesante.
Forse è arrivato il momento di fare allin per Salveeeene.
O vince,e si prenderà tutti i meriti,o perde e sarà bastonato vitanaturaldurante.


----------



## IDRIVE (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto (giornale di Conte). "I 5S decideranno all'ultimo minuto, e potrebbero votare secondo coscienza."*


Ahahahah!!! Dopo il fallimento dell'"Onestah!" adesso puntano sulla "Coscienzah!"? Ahahahah!!!


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

I 5 stelle si stanno tutti astenendo, almeno in senato. Mi sa che la Casellati rischia. Speriamo Frattini o qualcuno simile, ma prima Salvini facesse un colloquio con Conte e lo convincesse. Senza il M5S, il centrodestra non può eleggersi un candidato da solo. E preferisco meglio un candidato spartito con i grillini (e solo con loro), che con il PD.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I 5 stelle si stanno tutti astenendo, almeno in senato. Mi sa che la Casellati rischia. Speriamo Frattini o qualcuno simile, ma prima Salvini facesse un colloquio con Conte e lo convincesse. Senza il M5S, il centrodestra non può eleggersi un candidato da solo. E preferisco meglio un candidato spartito con i grillini (e solo con loro), che con il PD.


La casellati non ha i numeri minimamente, non arriverà a 400 voti.
Se il M5S non avesse avuto l'ordine di astenersi ce l'avrebbe fatta


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mattarella, uno dei presidenti più schierati di sempre, che usa "poteri costituzionali" per bloccare i ministri contrari alla sua visione politica ma che non dice una parola contro la discriminazione di milioni di cittadini, definito il migliore di sempre per editto giornalistico.
> 
> La stampa italiana è un organo di partito, se mai ci fosse il bisogno di ripeterlo


no no le ha dette le parole anche pesanti...finalmente sta marionetta se ne va...

_*"Chi non vuole vaccinarsi non invochi la libertà, perché mette a rischio la vita altrui"*_


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Parla Salvini!*


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la Casellati e' il trash assoluto. E' nel Senato da quasi 30 anni (trenta), eletta con FI fin dal primo governo berlusconi. Gode enormemente nel ricoprire una carica di prestigio come quella di presidente del senato, e' attentissima al protocollo e nei picchetti d'onore le sembra quasi di volare. Da quando c'e' il covid, ha usato oltre 120 volte l'aereo di stato per far su e giu tra roma e venezia, non sia mai prendesse un treno. Speriamo sia solo un bluff domani, anche se sinceramente le alternative non sono molto migliori, a meno che Cassese sia un'ipotesi piu' seria


Sarebbe una vergogna assoluta. L'ennesima. È la non umiltà fatta (mala-)politico. 

Si è fatta ristrutturare la villa con soldi pubblici, con motivazione "sicurezza personale". Ma nessuno se l'è mai filata. Costo dell'operazione 170mila euro. E sta per arrivare un'altra spesa di 90mila, sempre per la bella villetta. Mattarella, Grasso (antimafia) ed altri non hanno mai fatto spese del genere. Mattarella si limitò ad installare un allarme nel suo appartamento a Palermo. 

Penso che come pdr assumerebbe cinque/sei schiavi su cui camminare per non rovinare le bellissime scarpe sul disgustoso suolo pubblico


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> È stato talmente il miglioreh!1!1! Che ha lasciato un’Italia divisa tra vax e no vax, alla canna del gas, con la gente in fila alla Caritas, piccola e media impresa distrutta, e Costituzione stuprata. Ma ha statoh il miglioreh eh?!?


il peggiore in assoluto...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

La Casellati deve solo sperare nel misto e negli ex m5s che votino compatti assieme a tutto il cdx. Impresa impossibile.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

O ma a sto punto stasera votassero Draghi e la si finisce qui, tanto si sa che sto paese deve essere seppellito, questo è il progetto. È il popolo che deve farsi sentire.


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una vergogna assoluta. L'ennesima. È la non umiltà fatta (mala-)politico.
> 
> Si è fatta ristrutturare la villa con soldi pubblici, con motivazione "sicurezza personale". Ma nessuno se l'è mai filata. Costo dell'operazione 170mila euro. E sta per arrivare un'altra spesa di 90mila, sempre per la bella villetta. Mattarella, Grasso (antimafia) ed altri non hanno mai fatto spese del genere. Mattarella si limitò ad installare un allarme nel suo appartamento a Palermo.
> 
> Penso che come pdr assumerebbe cinque/sei schiavi su cui camminare per non rovinare le bellissime scarpe sul disgustoso suolo pubblico


Mattarella ha ucciso la costituzione Italiana
Mattarella ha diviso il paese fra Vaccinati e non Vaccinati
Mattarella ha permesso l'indegna carta verde


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una vergogna assoluta. L'ennesima. È la non umiltà fatta (mala-)politico.
> 
> Si è fatta ristrutturare la villa con soldi pubblici, con motivazione "sicurezza personale". Ma nessuno se l'è mai filata. Costo dell'operazione 170mila euro. E sta per arrivare un'altra spesa di 90mila, sempre per la bella villetta. Mattarella, Grasso (antimafia) ed altri non hanno mai fatto spese del genere. Mattarella si limitò ad installare un allarme nel suo appartamento a Palermo.
> 
> Penso che come pdr assumerebbe cinque/sei schiavi su cui camminare per non rovinare le bellissime scarpe sul disgustoso suolo pubblico


 esatto, hai colto in segno. Inoltre, ha un pessimo carattere. Si e' anche lasciata andare a turpiloqui durante alcune sedute, dove ha pure offeso gli assistenti parlamentari. Veramente un trash incredibile, non e' la persona giusta per fare il PdR


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Ma il senso di questa conferenza di Salvini? Mamma mia...Entro stasera arrivasse ad eleggere un presidente, sennò sarebbe una giornata nerissima per lui.


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> esatto, hai colto in segno. Inoltre, ha un pessimo carattere. Si e' anche lasciata andare a turpiloqui durante alcune sedute, dove ha pure offeso gli assistenti parlamentari. Veramente un trash incredibile, non e' la persona giusta per fare il PdR


Sicuramente meglio di Draghi che non accetta compromessi e non parla con nessuno.. 0 politica solo dittatura


----------



## hakaishin (28 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se però gliela impallinano abbia la decenza di levarsi dalle palle una volta per tutte che sono due anni e mezzo che fa solo danni.
> Incompetente e inutile!


Quotone
Sto babbeo sta distruggendo il centro destra


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Conte: "La soluzione per noi è una persona di alto profilo e superpartes. Invitiamo il centrodestra a fare un'esame di coscienza. Se incontriamo Salvini? Noi non rinunciamo a nessun confronto".*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini ha chiesto immediata riunione con Letta, Conte, Speranza e Renzi.*



Il suolo che una volta fu dell'impero Romano, e che ha dato i natali alla civiltà occidentale e fior di cultura e storia, pilotato da questi presunti esseri umani.

Io non ci credo. Ancora non ci posso credere.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quotone
> Sto babbeo sta distruggendo il centro destra


Più che lui direi Giorgetti il.vero ed unico leader della Lega


----------



## vota DC (28 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una vergogna assoluta. L'ennesima. È la non umiltà fatta (mala-)politico.
> 
> Si è fatta ristrutturare la villa con soldi pubblici, con motivazione "sicurezza personale". Ma nessuno se l'è mai filata. Costo dell'operazione 170mila euro. E sta per arrivare un'altra spesa di 90mila, sempre per la bella villetta. Mattarella, Grasso (antimafia) ed altri non hanno mai fatto spese del genere. Mattarella si limitò ad installare un allarme nel suo appartamento a Palermo.
> 
> Penso che come pdr assumerebbe cinque/sei schiavi su cui camminare per non rovinare le bellissime scarpe sul disgustoso suolo pubblico


Mattarella è un gentiluomo ma è da decenni che rosica di invidia per il fratello ucciso per essersi ribellato ai mafiosi e si infuria quando gli ricordano del padre Bernardo che negava la mafia e gli piaceva essere indagato da mafiosi (e giudici che lo assolsero nonostante persino Pio La Torre lo avesse accusato divennero improvvisamente ricchi). Cioè sarebbe come avere un ebreo a Israele che detesta il fratello morto combattendo nella brigata ebraica ma che adora il padre ammirava Hitler e ha consegnato tutta la famiglia ai campi di sterminio per ingraziarselo.
È veramente una cosa senza senso. La Casellati al posto di Mattarella rutterebbe in parlamento e a ogni critica "Sono la sorella di Piersanti: chi mi critica è mafioso".


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "La soluzione per noi è una persona di alto profilo e superpartes. Invitiamo il centrodestra a fare un'esame di coscienza. Se incontriamo Salvini? Noi non rinunciamo a nessun confronto".*


Personaggio inutile, fa tanto il duro, ma per me il suo partito è più disposto a sottomettersi rispetto al PD. Ne approfittasse il centrodestra, prima della seconda votazione. Un bel confronto senza il PD, con in offerta un nuovo governo giallo verde e passa la paura. Le poltrone, questa è l'arma migliore per convincere i grillini.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Il conclave proposto da Letta? Ok, facciamolo, riuniamoci a pane e acqua così dimagrisco di qualche chilo. Facciamolo, però non è che poi vanno bene tutti i candidati eccetto quello che propongo io. Ricordo che c'è un'altra votazione alle 17. Mattarella-bis? Lui ha manifestato l'indisponibilità. Draghi? Confermo che è meglio che rimanga un presidente del consiglio. Veti? Non li faccio, a meno che non mi venga proposta una candidatura di parte. Senza Draghi, con questa maggioranza che fatica a fare riunioni, bisogna trovare un altro presidente del consiglio...".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Il conclave proposto da Letta? Ok, facciamolo, riuniamoci a pane e acqua così dimagrisco di qualche chilo. Facciamolo, però non è che poi vanno bene tutti i candidati eccetto quello che propongo io. Ricordo che c'è un'altra votazione alle 17. Mattarella-bis? Lui ha manifestato l'indisponibilità. Draghi? Confermo che è meglio che rimanga un presidente del consiglio. Veti? Non li faccio, a meno che non mi venga proposta una candidatura di parte. Senza Draghi, con questa maggioranza che fatica a fare riunioni, bisogna trovare un altro presidente del consiglio...".*


Finale da ridere su Draghi. Si sa benissimo come andrà a finire, appena eletto lui al Quirinale nomina il pupazzo Cartabia o un altro, e tutti i partiti zitti zitti tornano assieme.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finale da ridere su Draghi. Si sa benissimo come andrà a finire, appena eletto lui al Quirinale nomina il pupazzo Cartabia o un altro, e tutti i partiti zitti zitti tornano assieme.


Quindi Repubblica Presidenzialie is coming?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finale da ridere su Draghi. Si sa benissimo come andrà a finire, appena eletto lui al Quirinale nomina il pupazzo Cartabia o un altro, e tutti i partiti zitti zitti tornano assieme.


Lo disse pure Renzi "con Draghi al quirinale facciamo il governo in un minuto e mezzo". Le verità sono due, o si stanno facendo sceneggiate per far vedere che "ci hanno provato", oppure hanno seriamente paura che la conta non possa dare i risultati ed in questo caso è caduta certa del governo.


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "La soluzione per noi è una persona di alto profilo e superpartes. Invitiamo il centrodestra a fare un'esame di coscienza. Se incontriamo Salvini? Noi non rinunciamo a nessun confronto".*



Tanto non ti si fila nessuno..


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini punzecchia i giornali di partito di sinistra: "Se la presidente del senato fosse stata di sinistra e la Lega si fosse ritirata in aula, Repubblica avrebbe scritto 'atteggiamento fascista, ritirano i parlamentari con la paura di franchi tiratori'. Magari è un po' di fantasia, ma secondo me sarebbe andata così".*


----------



## 7vinte (28 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini è proprio un *******, come si fa a candidare la casellati io non lo so


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> .


Dai dai, manca poco  .


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dai dai, manca poco  .


Se succede @fabri47 fossi in te farei l"analista politico


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

E se all'indicazione di Mattarella-bis, Berlusconi si riproporrà per far sì che i suoi non votino Mattarella e magari chi sotto sotto è contrario? Può andare anche così.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E se all'indicazione di *Mattarella-bis*, Berlusconi si riproporrà per far sì che i suoi non votino Mattarella e magari chi sotto sotto è contrario? Può andare anche così.


Mattarella-bis o Draghi* .


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E se all'indicazione di Mattarella-bis o Draghi, Berlusconi si riproporrà per far sì che i suoi non votino Mattarella e magari chi sotto sotto è contrario? Può andare anche così.


E dico anche un'altra cosa, i media ed i partiti li stanno man mano bruciando tutti, TUTTI i candidati. Chi rimane l'unico e vero outsider? Indovinate un po'  .
_
"Eliminare il chiacchiericcio"_ (cit.Verdini).


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Gennaio 2022)

Ma che la candidatura di berlusconi sia ancora sul tavolo è chiaro a chiunque abbia un minimo di malizia.
I giornali non ne parlano perchè metà sono idioti, metà sono pagati da arcore per il proprio silenzio.
Berlusconi punta sulla palude, detto già 2 settimane fa.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il suolo che una volta fu dell'impero Romano, e che ha dato i natali alla civiltà occidentale e fior di cultura e storia, pilotato da questi presunti esseri umani.
> 
> Io non ci credo. Ancora non ci posso credere.


Beh non che alle altre grandi civiltà del passato sia andata meglio


----------



## hakaishin (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Più che lui direi Giorgetti il.vero ed unico leader della Lega


Si ma lui è veramente il peggiore. Meglio se sparisce


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh non che alle altre grandi civiltà del passato sia andata meglio



Basta pensare all'egitto dei Faraoni o alla Grecia. Quanto meno noi abbiamo resistito più a lungo


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Partita la conta della quinta votazione.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Voti a Tajani di Forza Italia. Un voto a Barbero. Casellati oltre i 40.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

Aspetteremo la votazione delle 17 con il vero candidato


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

I voti a Tajani saranno centristi o franchi tiratori di FI.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Un voto a Berlusconi.*


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I voti a Tajani saranno centristi o franchi tiratori di FI.


Sono i franchi tiratori di Silvio...ce ne dovrebbero essere almeno 30


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Casellati proiettata verso i 400 voti".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Casellati sfonda i 100 voti. Un altro voto a Berlusconi.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*3 voti per Berlusconi.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*4 voti per Berlusconi. Mentana: "Considerando le defezioni, non è un basso numero per Casellati".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*5 voti per Berlusconi e Tajani.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Casellati tra 395 e 405 voti. Meno di 530 grandi elettori hanno votato, quindi non potrà essere eletta".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Casellati oltre i 200 voti.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*6 voti per Berlusconi. Quarto più votato dopo Casellati, Mattarella e Di Matteo.*


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Casellati tra 395 e 405 voti. Meno di 530 grandi elettori hanno votato, quindi non potrà essere eletta".*


quindi bruciata anche lei ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> quindi bruciata anche lei ?



Speriamo, è ridicolo aver proposta sta pagliaccia ruba soldi


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> quindi bruciata anche lei ?


Sì sicuro. C'è da dire che se Berlusconi raggiunge i 10 voti, nonostante il "ritiro", è un segnale.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> quindi bruciata anche lei ?


A quella cifra non è bruciata...come ho scritto ci sono una trentina di grandi elettori di forza Italia che sicuramente non la voteranno


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*7 voti per Berlusconi. Casellati verso i 300.*


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

I voti a Berlusconi sono un discreto segnale


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Casellati verso un numero sotto i 400. Mattarella verso i 40".*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh non che alle altre grandi civiltà del passato sia andata meglio



Sì certo.

Detto questo, nel 2022, mi sembra che siamo a livelli intellettuali da proscimmie (o probabbuini, che dir si voglia).

Mica vorrai paragonare i personaggi di una volta con queste bestie che starebbero bene dietro le inferriate di una gabbia da zoo, spero.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Casellati sopra i 310, Mattarella 34, Di Matteo 30. Berlusconi a 8 voti.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Casellati sopra i 310, Mattarella 34, Di Matteo 30. Berlusconi a 8 voti.*


Ripeto quello detto ieri, Di Matteo farebbe così schifo? Ha un curriculum che parla per lui.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> A quella cifra non è bruciata...come ho scritto ci sono una trentina di grandi elettori di forza Italia che sicuramente non la voteranno



Per non bruciarsi dovrebbe prendere almeno tutti i possibili voti del centro-destra.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Gennaio 2022)

un pò li capisco quando continuano con la farsa, a Roma si mangia bene


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Testa a testa Di Matteo, Mattarella per il secondo posto.*


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per non bruciarsi dovrebbe prendere almeno tutti i possibili voti del centro-destra.


A 390 la ritengo bruciata....sopra si può riproporre eventualmente


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Gennaio 2022)

troppi franchi tiratori nel centrodestra. Probabilmente moltissimi sono i centristi che da sempre hanno voluto Draghi o Casini, ma non escludo che qualcuno possa essere della lega per far fuori la segreteria di Salvini. Oggi è quasi la fine del centrodestra, che schifo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> A 390 la ritengo bruciata....sopra si può riproporre eventualmente



Il cento destra doveva portare, da solo, più di 450 voti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Un voto per Galliani.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Casellati sopra i 310, Mattarella 34, Di Matteo 30. Berlusconi a 8 voti.*



Ha votato solo la destra giusto? Gli altri tutti astenuti se non sbaglio

Se è così, ci siamo tolti dalla palle al 100% la casellati


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Un voto per Galliani.*


Sarà un parametro zero...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Casellati non eletta, ferma a 382 voti. Secondo Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Di Matteo con 38, quarto Berlusconi a 8. Tanti franchi tiratori nel centrodestra.*


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Casellati bruciata, circa 70 franchi tiratori o astenuti nel centrodestra.*


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2022)

Ce la fanno per il 2030 a fare il PdR?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Casellati non eletta, ferma a 382 voti. Secondo Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Di Matteo con 38, quarto Berlusconi a 8. Tanti franchi tiratori nel centrodestra.*


Berlusconi fa un altro passo....


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casellati bruciata, circa 70 franchi tiratori o astenuti nel centrodestra.*


Direi più che bruciata, carbonizzata....


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Casellati non eletta, ferma a 382 voti. Secondo Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Di Matteo con 38, quarto Berlusconi a 8. Tanti franchi tiratori nel centrodestra.*


saranno quelli di Forza Italia che vogliono votare solo Berlusconi..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casellati bruciata, circa 70 franchi tiratori o astenuti nel centrodestra.*



Salvini non ne esce bene.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Casellati non eletta, ferma a 382 voti. Secondo Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Di Matteo con 38, quarto Berlusconi a 8. Tanti franchi tiratori nel centrodestra.*



Debacle totale per quel cazzone di Salvini. Ogni giorno che passa non fa altro che confermare quanto è idiota stupido e insignificante è


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Direi più che bruciata, carbonizzata....



Salvini di fatto ha fallito.


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Direi più che bruciata, carbonizzata....


Vediamo al voto delle 17...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini non ne esce bene.



Direi che ha finito la carriera politica. 
Ma anche la Meloni ne esce male, visto che la forzatura era voluta soprattutto da lei.


----------



## vota DC (28 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il cento destra doveva portare, da solo, più di 450 voti.


Sono 900 i parlamentari e il partito più votato Lega ne ha meno del PD e Fdi ne ha come Leu. M5S, PD, Leu e IV dovrebbero avere solo 450 in tal caso.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vediamo al voto delle 17...




Non se ne farà nulla oggi.


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non se ne farà nulla oggi.


vediamo forse con qualche riunione lampo 50 voti li aggiusti..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

La forzatura era da fare su Frattini, come dicevamo ieri.
Frattini super amico di Conte.

La Casellati è una Berluschina, ugualmente divisiva.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Debacle totale per quel cazzone di Salvini. Ogni giorno che passa non fa altro che confermare quanto è idiota stupido e insignificante è


Occhio che Silvio si avvicina...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sono 900 i parlamentari e il partito più votato Lega ne ha meno del PD e Fdi ne ha come Leu. M5S, PD, Leu e IV dovrebbero avere solo 450 in tal caso.



I parlamentari sono 945, più i senatori a vita ed i delegati regionali. La Casellati è stata fatta fuori dai suoi.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La forzatura era da fare su Frattini, come dicevamo ieri.
> Frattini super amico di Conte.
> 
> La Casellati è una Berluschina, ugualmente divisiva.


Credo che Salvini debba iniziare a pensare alle dimissioni da Segretario


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La forzatura era da fare su Frattini, come dicevamo ieri.
> Frattini super amico di Conte.
> 
> La Casellati è una Berluschina, ugualmente divisiva.


Magari è il.nome delle 17


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> vediamo forse con qualche riunione lampo 50 voti li aggiusti..



Alla Casellati ne mancano 123, non sono pochi.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Magari è il.nome delle 17



Secondo me oggi non succede nulla. Sarà poi il centro-sinistra a proporre qualcosa.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Direi che ha finito la carriera politica.*
> Ma anche la Meloni ne esce male, visto che la forzatura era voluta soprattutto da lei.


Il Papeete è stata la sua fine. Oggi ha solo confermato la sua caduta. 

Salvini doveva fare due cose:
1) sfiduciare Mattarella.
2) inserire il m5s nel centrodestra e rinnovare la coalizione, fregandosene di Berlusconi, portando un nuovo elettorato, specialmente a sud dove il centrodestra è messo malissimo, resistendo solo in Calabria che è un feudo berlusconiano. Il risultato è ora che in zone come la Campania, il centrodestra è stato completamente inglobato dal PD formando un partito unico.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La forzatura era da fare su Frattini, come dicevamo ieri.
> Frattini super amico di Conte.*
> 
> La Casellati è una Berluschina, ugualmente divisiva.


È molto strano che questa mossa non si stia facendo. Chissà perchè...Per me si sta tirando a forza ad oltranza, per trovare un vero candidato alla fine (Mattarella-bis, Draghi o Berlusconi).


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Osvaldo Napoli (Coraggio Italia) durissimo: "Il centrodestra non esiste".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

A questo punto mi auguro davvero che salga berlusconi.
Non vorrei il mostro draghi o il bis per mattarella


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Magari è il.nome delle 17



Il centrodestra è morto, Toti e una parte di Forza italia hanno tradito. Si uniranno a Renzi ed altri centristi.


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Occhio che Silvio si avvicina...


Silvio Berlusconi è ricoverato all'ospedale...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È molto strano che questa mossa non si stia facendo. Chissà perchè...Per me si sta tirando a forza ad oltranza, per trovare un vero candidato alla fine (Mattarella-bis, Draghi o Berlusconi).



Berlusconi, a mio avviso, non ha alcuna possibilità di essere eletto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *A questo punto mi auguro davvero che salga berlusconi.*
> Non vorrei il mostro draghi o il bis per mattarella



Di fatto è impossibile, lo sai bene.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

Speriamo che nasca un nuovo partito per le prossime elezioni, altrimenti ci tocca il PD a vita. Con sti pagliacci come opposizione c'è gioco facile. Anche la Meloni che pensa di prendere una barca di voti, ne prenderà molto meno di quel che crede


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

@fabri47 apri un nuovo topic sulla prossima votazione e crollo del centrodestra come notizia di cronaca.
Io non ho tempo, poi chiudo questo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Toti: "Sconfitta di Salvini? Non è una sconfitta per nessuno. È una sconfitta del parlamento che non ha eletto il presidente della repubblica. Casini? Non lo so vediamo...I nomi di questo pomeriggio su cui si possa trovare un accordo ampio sono diversi...Si cambia nome per il centrodestra? Spero che prima della chiama di questa sera i grandi partiti abbiano modo di parlarsi e di ascoltarsi".*


----------



## 7vinte (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il centrodestra è morto, Toti e una parte di Forza italia hanno tradito. Si uniranno a Renzi ed altri centristi.


Stai tranquillo, non succede nulla. Non è la prima volta. I franchi ci son sempre stati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Quanto gode il clone di La Russa?


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, a mio avviso, non ha alcuna possibilità di essere eletto.


Berlusconi ha così tanti problemi di salute che è impensabile possa fare il PdR. Lo sa lui in primis.


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stai tranquillo, non succede nulla. Non è la prima volta. I franchi ci son sempre stati


viglio vedere quanto sarà compatta la "sinistra" che parlare di sinistra fa solo ridere... forse peggio... voglio vedere il loro voto a già non votano mai..

e non vengono mai votati..

e non vogliono mai le elezioni... feccia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Elio Vita di Forza italia trolla la sua coalizione: "Spiaze."*


----------

